# Anybody tried these on their wedding tackle?



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

http://www.shavers.co.uk/shopping.php?product_id=453&utm_source=base&utm_medium=directory

Anyone tried these down there? How does it fair on the sack?

EDIT: this one seems to have better reviews http://www.shavers.co.uk/shopping.php?product_id=637


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

man

are

you

mad

why

would

you

want

to

shave

your

sack

with

that

s h i t

razor it!


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

my advice....keep the guard on. No matter how professional you think you've become after 2 trims!!

Oh and mind to limit it to just the area you set out to shave...!

Every time Johnny removes a wee bit of hair from his chest or torso he ends up with stubbly legs, arms, shorter eyebrows, etc...!! pmsl!


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

Whenever I razor it, no matter how much shave gel I put on, It always gets red raw afterwards, gets really itchy too.

@w33bam: Hah, I can see why, whenever I shave I'm always thinking "oh, should i do a bit more?"


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

veet has always worked for me. no itchyness or soreness. i know some people had an adverse reaction tho


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

BassJunkie said:


> Whenever I razor it, no matter how much shave gel I put on, It always gets red raw afterwards, gets really itchy too.


You should ALWAYS shave when the skin is warm, and supple. Always shave the way the hair grows first then the other way. Ideally the best time would be in a steamroom but I doubt the other blokes would appreciate that! Also a non perfumed after lotion. J uses Clinique after shaving soother balm stuff.

But for some reason he can only shave the way the hair grows. He cannot shave up the way or it leave his face like hannibal's got a hold of him!


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

I shave after a hot shower, always the way the hair grows, never the other way.

I might try that veet stuff, is it expensive?


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

Steelicarus, in reply to your reps message (thanks btw) I do actually have a cut throat razor, but I need to get a strop and sharpening stone for it, and even after I was skilled with it NO WAY would I try and use it down there, I'd come out of the shower a woman!


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

W33BAM said:


> You should ALWAYS shave when the skin is warm, and supple. Always shave the way the hair grows first then the other way. Ideally the best time would be in a steamroom but I doubt the other blokes would appreciate that! Also a non perfumed after lotion. J uses Clinique after shaving soother balm stuff.
> 
> But for some reason he can only shave the way the hair grows. He cannot shave up the way or it leave his face like hannibal's got a hold of him!


this will sound weird but i ALWAYS shave against the way my hair grows, its too painful to shave the way it grows


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

steelicarus said:


> this will sound weird but i ALWAYS shave against the way my hair grows, its too painful to shave the way it grows


Hmmm, this is what I though too as I thought your razor would end up pulling the hairs out but as I aint a bloke and don't have any facial haor to shave I have posted on the general opinions of guy mates.

Also I agree when it comes to shaving my legs. If I shave against the hair growth first I end up with a nasty rash.

Weird eh!


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

If I shave the other way I end up getting a load of cuts, even cross-shaving (shaving across the way it grows) gives me nicks and cuts.

Has anybody actually got anything to say on what I asked yet? :tongue:


----------



## big si (Dec 8, 2008)

I use the first one (TT2020) all the time no problems, even says on box can be used on groin area.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Aloe Vera


----------



## geezer2005 (Jul 29, 2009)

Yep, i got one, use it on chest, groin sack everywhere, great piece of kit!!


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

The second one got better reviews, do you reckon the first one is good enough?


----------



## The Bam (Dec 4, 2007)

steelicarus said:


> veet has always worked for me. no itchyness or soreness. i know some people had an adverse reaction tho


Agree the mens Veet trick always works a treat


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

I have the 2nd one the TT2020, i bought it last year. It's ok for giving them a trim and for 20quid you can't complain.


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

Most people who try using an electric razor on "the twins", only do it once (dont ask me how i know , just trust me on this one)


----------



## Adam_W (Jun 19, 2008)

Wouldnt let trimmers like that anywhere near my balls after i nipped them a few year back. Strictly for the wet shave only now. Agree with W33BAM about shaving when the skin is warm, i find it best after a long soak in a hot bath. Never get any problems.


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

I shave with the hair and then against it for a close shave.

As far as down there goes, you would be crazy to use one of those things. Too painful. A bit of patience and a good disposable.

or just get your bird to do it and sit back and relax. Just make sure you havent done anything to p**s her off first.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

im a trim guy rather then a shave guy. i just use hair trimmers though rofl to tight to get something special.


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

I was using hair clippers on my sack when the wife walked in and made me jump, i rammed the clippers into my sack not a pretty sight, lets just say there was blood, never dared try it again.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Use an ordinary electric shaver, the one with the blades behind a foil, much closer than those bodyshave things and also no awkward 'trimming blades' to get caught on anything.

I do mine with it daily, 2mins in the morning and i'm ready to go


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

i have a foil shaver, but when the hair gets longer it doesn't cut, I might just get a pair of trimmers.


----------



## cadhla (Apr 17, 2009)

thought of waxing? hurts but lasts longer and is a lot smoother


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Don't know anywhere that'd wax your bits or i'd give it a go, though i hate that you have to let the hair grow back. I already get my chest/torso waxed regularly.


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

I never thought I would join a debate like this...on shaving your nuts! but I can say from the experience that the safest way (with no irritation) is to take a hot bath, let your nuts soak and enjoy the steam, and then after about 10 minutes you can shave them clean (even with no gel), just with a cheap disposable razor.

If I ever shave any part of my body, always do it in a hot bath, as I remember reading about how because the steam/hot water opens up your pores, it means a closer shave.


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

steelicarus said:


> veet has always worked for me. no itchyness or soreness. i know some people had an adverse reaction tho


Yeah thats what i use veet is some quality stuff.

If your taking about the hair removal cream...


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

got to agree with the Veet, although never use it on broken skin... Had a bit of an incident once where had itchy nuts just before I applied it, gave them a bit of a scratch and must have nicked them with a nail.... put the removal cream on and the pain was unbearable after about 2-3 mins!!!!


----------



## ilbeback (May 10, 2009)

Dont shave that ****! itches like a b*tch! also, as proven on that cockfest program on c4 last nite, women mostly like mens nuts neatly trimmed! get the scissors out and hover over the bin lol


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

ilbeback said:


> Dont shave that ****! itches like a b*tch! also, as proven on that cockfest program on c4 last nite, women mostly like mens nuts neatly trimmed! get the scissors out and hover over the bin lol


What a great sight for the window cleaner,lol:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

2fat2old said:


> I was using hair clippers on my sack when the wife walked in and made me jump, i rammed the clippers into my sack not a pretty sight, lets just say there was blood, never dared try it again.


Cheers for making my eye's water !

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Cheers for making my eye's water !
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hahaha your eyes water lol, mind were streaming with tears not girly tears mind you, but manly tears:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## hungryshark (May 21, 2009)

Go with the Veet or other hair removal cream...any time i've ever shaved down there they always get sore/itchy afterwards but not with cream...Also there is no chance of slipping and changing your sex...just smear on the cream sit back and read a magazine for 10mins then rinse off in the shower...job done...

ps oh make sure you have done all the washing first because if you wash them with soap after de fuzzing with cream it can sting like you wouldn't believe lol...so rinse just with water, pat dry, and baby talc


----------



## gazza234 (Aug 5, 2005)

i sometimes shave or use nair its like veet.


----------

